# cylinder checksum failed (fresh new FreeBSD install)



## TrOuBLe (Sep 6, 2019)

Hi, I'm new to this forum and I have been learning FreeBSD since 2 years but now I have faced an issue with a fresh install of FreeBSD 12 x64 running on Vultr.com.

the error is generated each time I write to the disk. After researches I figured out it is a bug 
https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=225110

ERROR message has been generated when I installed new pkg, while the boot was clean (attached the log file)

I kindly need clear step by step to fix this issue as described in the above link I didn't understand which and where to update.

Thanks for your cooperation and help in advance,
regards


----------



## SirDice (Sep 6, 2019)

As this is a fresh new install why don't you simply destroy it and do a new clean install?

I'm not sure if these errors are easily fixable. You could try booting to single user mode and hope fsck(8) is able to fix it. But other than that, I'd just reinstall (simpler and quicker).


----------



## TrOuBLe (Sep 6, 2019)

yes this is fresh install from the iso provided by Vultr there is noway around with the predefined iso unless i request to upload my iso

i did the install more than 5 times with the same issue


----------



## SirDice (Sep 6, 2019)

TrOuBLe said:


> this is fresh install from the iso provided by Vultr there is noway around with the predefined iso unless i request to upload my iso


The issue isn't caused by the ISO or the install. 



TrOuBLe said:


> i did the install more than 5 times with the same issue


Have you tried contacting them? There may be something wrong with the (virtual) disk they assigned to your VPS.


----------



## TrOuBLe (Sep 6, 2019)

Well i did contact their support team and they forwarded to the same link i have found and nothing to do more.
I just uploaded a new ISO and will test it to figure out from where is the issue.

i appreciate your fast response


----------



## SirDice (Sep 6, 2019)

Try doing to install again but try to disable SU+J, you should be able to do that during the partition step in the installer.

The referenced PR is for -CURRENT, I'm not sure it applies to 12.0-RELEASE. But besides that, it should only surface after an unclean shutdown (or a crash). That doesn't appear to happen here. I assume you follow the correct shutdown or restart procedures?


----------



## TrOuBLe (Sep 6, 2019)

if i create the instance with the predefined iso i can not modify anything within the installation process.

Well it looks like the issue has gone with fresh uploaded iso with zfs partitioning.

thanks for your support


----------

